# [SOLVED] sanyo tv issues.



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

its a sanyo tv with the sdtv tuner built in. i have cable internet but not cable itself. i was able to get the basic channels throgh the sd tuner. well i forgot to turn the tv off today and when i came home form work and tried to change the channel it was the same show on the next channel and the one after it every channel was showing the same show. so i turned the tv off and back on and now there is no picture or sound on any of the channels. the video and sound does still work verified with my xbox. did the sd tuner die?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

*Re: sanyo tv issues.*

well the thing is working now. i messed with it for a while unplugging it plugging it in scanning the channels its not picking up every channel except the channel it was on all day. was my best channel tbs.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

*Re: sanyo tv issues.*

problem solved had a bad splitter in the line.


----------

